# John Mayer's Crossroads tone



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Has anyone else heard John Mayer's version of Crossroads on his latest release? I've been trying to figure out what he used to get that low down distorted tone...I'm guessing it starts with a humbucker...maybe his 335? any guesses on the amp/effects combination? I know he uses Two Rock, Dumble and a Fender, but this sounds more aggressive. Any guesses?


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

YouTube - John Mayer - Crossroads Guitar Lesson

Strat at half volume with a fuzz pedal (I hear a delay in there as well).


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

YouTube - John Mayer - Crossroads (Live In Vegas 31.12.09)

CT.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks. Great video....can't believe how effortless he makes it look. Dig the bit about the percussive right hand.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I honestly don't care much for his tone on this song (I find it overly processed), and he's somewhat of a dick from what I've seen of him ... but he is a phenomenal player.


----------



## cptheman (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh man. Intro was funny, and you gotta love those chops, thanks for the vid.


----------

